# [review] upgrade your 8800GT cooler please.



## cookerjc (Nov 1, 2007)

You know,though 8800GT is good, but its cooler is small and less-effective.

We manage to find out that the 8800GT's stock cooler is only 500 square centimeter. FYI, the 8800GTS stock fan is 2000 centimeter(and it have a better heatpipe design too).

And all of us konw that 8800GT's TDP is 110W. With this high TDP, only a 500 centimeter stock cooler is absolutely not enough. 

so we've try some different GPU coolers on 8800GT.

[warning! Coz 88000GT doesn't have the IHS protection(which G80 have), so pls do not put too much pressure on the core or it will broke!]






We try these GPU coolers on 8800GT.










And here is our test bed.(we are using Gainward Expertool to OC the shader) 



reference frequency reasult: 











the word behind the the model number：
(high speed)
(low speed)
(high speed)
(low speed)
(high speed)
(low speed)
(Auto)


OC result:













Please visit original page(now the site loves FF too!  ): http://www.expreview.com/review/2007-10-31/1193822121d6703.html


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice, wanted to see how aftermarket coolers would cope. That Fatal1ty version of VF900 is almost the same, just higher top rpm, so this tells me that my current cooler would be just fine in 8800gt too, as I planned  My current card does 54 idle 72 load, so 8800gt would produce less heat even overclocked, with Zalman.

That stock cooler first temperature must be 100% fan?


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2007)

A better cooler:












Link: http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_hr_03gt.html


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 9, 2008)

TonyStark said:


> A better cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bad link

you talking about the hr-03a?


----------

